# iPad: écran qui reste marqué



## iLooo (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
drôle de phénomène qui m'arrive avec mon iPad 2, dont on trouve peu de trace sur le net. 

D'un coup d'un seul, depuis hier, l'écran reste marqué lorsqu'une image y reste affichée plus d'une ou deux minutes.

Ce n'est pas un "marquage d'écran" comme on en connaissait à l'époque des TFT, puisque ça part lorsqu'une autre image est "marquée" à la place.

Simultanément, j'ai constaté que le contraste général de l'iPad est devenu plus sombre. Et ce quel que soit le réglage de luminosité.

Mais ce marquage, vraiment, c'est ennuyeux...

Quelqu'un a déjà eu un truc pareil? Réclamé sous garantie peut-être?? Quelle fut la réponse?

Merci à tous


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Juillet 2011)

Que donne la suppression du réglage automatique de la luminosité ?


----------



## Pharrel (7 Août 2011)

Si le problème n'est pas logiciel (mauvais réglage) alors il doit être matériel, dans ce cas il faut se diriger au lieu d'achat ou dans un app store.


----------



## funnoam (12 Août 2011)

Cela ne m'ètonne pas, les dalles de l'ipad 2 sont de très mauvaise qualité, j'ai des fuites de lumières sur le côté de l'écran et un écran plus jaune que sur mon iPhone 4.


----------



## iLooo (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

pour que le sujet soit complet, je vais vous donner des nouvelles de mon iPad.
D'abord merci de vos conseils.

@pepeye66: le réglage de la luminosité, qu'il soit automatique ou non, ne change rien au problème. Il permet juste de voir le problème ... plus lumineux :-D
Reset complet, vidage complet des batteries et mêmes tapes sur les fesses pour rétablir d'éventuels faux contacts, rien n'y fait.

Ensuite chose étonnante, un soir je prends mon iPad et hop, disparu: l'écran a retrouvé son contraste et ne marque plus. Ça a tenu une semaine et puis le problème est revenu aussi rapidement et visiblement que la première fois.

J'ai fini par me diriger vers le point de vente qui m'a dit ... d'aller voir un apple store (M-Store à Sendliger Tor, en plus d'être antipathiques il ne font rien pour aider. Boutique à éviter pour qui est de passage à Munich!).
J'ai donc pris rdv au genius bar de Marienplatz et après avoir attendu 40min (quand même, avec rdv!) le gars a regardé le problème puis reconnu que cela relevait de la garantie. En 5min je repartais avec un iPad tout neuf, échangé en standard. Hors-mis l'attente, le service, super!!  

Bref, c'est donc funnoam qui avait raison: la dalle LCD était pourrie.

Je vous joins une photo pour que vous vous rendiez compte (clavier marqué).

@+


----------



## fievel31 (10 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir à tous, désolé d'avance de déterrer un ancien sujet mais ce soir en lisant des news sur mon iPad je me suis aperçu que j'avais le même problème de marquage de la dalle de mon iPad de première génération :rose:, en fait je viens vers vous pour savoir ce que je peux faire contre ce problème, est ce qu'Apple va faire quelque chose vu que mon iPad n'est plus sous garantie?... Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse.


----------



## Tosay (11 Mai 2012)

Bonjour Fievel

Comme dit plus haut dans les réponses des membres.......il semblerait que ce problème est du à une dalle pourrie .

Je te conseil une restauration au cas ou mais perso, je n'y crois pas du tout.

Pour l'échange au SAV, tout dépend du délai dépassé de ta garantie je pense. Si ce n'est que quelques jours, et que tu tombe sur un vendeur bien sympa, il peut peut-être faire un geste et te redonner un reconditionné.

Mais perso, ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il refuse un échange car... le délai de garantie doit être respecté...

Bref, croise les doigts (même si je pense qu'il ne te l'échangera pas.. )


----------

